# Hello from Michigan.



## Natalsh (Feb 20, 2014)

I have been lurking on the sidelines for months. I love this site. There is so much information and everyone is so helpful. Thrilled to be a part of this.


----------



## MarilynVPR (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome from Hudsonville, MI! since you've been lurking a while (I did too!) you already know what an interesting forum this is. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Dia90824 (Jul 28, 2014)

Welcome..we moved from michigan 30 yrs ago..now in North Carolina....


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome from Perth, Western Australia


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

Welcome from Kentucky! I love this forum too. I've learned so much. Our son lives in Dexter, MI. We love to visit your beautiful state! We plan to go camping there in late September!


----------



## terspest (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi! welcome from Muskegon Mi. Where exactly? I live in Cloverville.


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome from Illinois.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

welcome from Ontario, Canada


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi and welcome. I'm 20 miles east of Muskegon! My daughter was up from North Carolina this weekend. You already know how wonderful this site is.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to KP from Toronto


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Natalsh said:


> I have been lurking on the sidelines for months. I love this site. There is so much information and everyone is so helpful. Thrilled to be a part of this.


Hey! We are practicly neighbors! I live in Holland. Welcome.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi and welcome from Kalamazoo, Michigan.

And a side note to MarilynVPR - Love that Hudsonville ice cream and I have the shape to prove it.


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello and welcome to bright lights......no more lurking!!!! I went to high school in Sault Ste. Marie more than a few years ago.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Casey47 said:


> Hi and welcome from Kalamazoo, Michigan.
> 
> And a side note to MarilynVPR - Love that Hudsonville ice cream and I have the shape to prove it.


I LOVE that old song..Kalamazoo.!!!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome from Wisconsin


----------



## gbelle (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi from Massachusetts! Welcome....


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome from CC... :lol:


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

welcome from Whitmore Lake


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome from Roseville, Michigan!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi, and welcome from Western MA!


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome from Florida.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

welcome from Pa. Nice to have you with us. You will find a lot of information here


----------



## JuliaKay (Jun 21, 2014)

Welcome from Muscle Shoals, AL.


----------



## CherylD (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome from Hamilton, MI. Just south of Holland.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome from the UP of Michigan.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Welcome from SE Michigan. Glad you joined us.


----------



## magsigj (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Fruitport, MI!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome from Tennessee~  I spent many vacations in Michigan (upper peninsula) as a child... beautiful state!


----------



## baskets69 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello from Carleton, Michigan


----------



## plstahl (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome from Ludington! You will love this site.


----------



## Madison7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello from Byron Center, MI. You will love this site. Has been very helpful to me.


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome to KP!


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome rom Saint Helen - used to live in Holland years ago.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome from Ann Arbor! Always glad to see another Michigander join.


----------



## JanetH (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome from West Branch, MI.


----------



## knitneedle (Mar 20, 2014)

And hello from someone else who lives in Muskegon. KP is informative and filled with helpful people.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Center Line, Michigan. Sooo very much to see and learn here on KP!


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome from South Haven! I grew up in Fremont!!!!


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello and welcome from England. :-D


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Canada!! I am across the river from Michigan!


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome from Byron Center, Michigan. You will get lots of
help and patterns here. Just love this site.
Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome from Byron Center, Michigan. You will get lots of
help and patterns here. Just love this site.
Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome from South Florida!


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello, and welcome from Northern Virginia!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello to you! Welcome from Buckley, Washington! I think you will enjoy being able to post on the forum now. Have fun!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome from sunny Florida.


----------



## Natalsh (Feb 20, 2014)

My son and family live in Raleigh.


----------



## Natalsh (Feb 20, 2014)

I live right on the border of Muskegon and Egleston across from egelcraft mobile home park.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Australia


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome from Shelby Township, MI!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome from Utah


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from New York


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Thrilled to have you. Welcome from California.


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

Welcome to KP! I grew up in Muskegon.....moved to the Kalamazoo area in 1971.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Natalsh said:


> I have been lurking on the sidelines for months. I love this site. There is so much information and everyone is so helpful. Thrilled to be a part of this.


Hello and welcome to the KP from Southern California.


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome from North of Kalamazoo.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

lol


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome from Howell, Michigan.


----------



## Eeyore Janie (Feb 19, 2014)

Welcome from Kissimmee, FL.


----------



## easycreations (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi, and welcome from Bark River, MI (17 miles West of Escanaba....in da moonlight)


----------

